# Midi-Keyboard, Vorschläge?



## MovieindaHead (6. Februar 2011)

Moin
ich mach schon ne Weile Beats mit Fruity Loops und habs langsam satt Melodien mit der PC-Tastatur einzu spielen. 
Also muss ein Keyboard her. Es sollte min. 49 Tasten haben und möglicht ein gutes Spielverhalten, zumindest was man für die Kohle bekommen kann. Ich wollt zwischen 100 bis wirklich MAX. 200€ dafür raushauen. 

Ich hab mir mal ein paar angeschaut und poste hier die links, wäre super wenn ihr eure Meinung äußert. Wie gesagt bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet  und will die Kohle möglichst gut investieren. Ich will damit ausschließlich Beats machen, also keine Liveauftritte. 
Ich poste mal die Sachen, die ich mir angeschat hab, freu mich über eure Meinung und bin natürlich nicht nur an die hier aufgeführten Geräte gebunden. Also immer nur raus damit was euch dazu einfällt.

CAKEWALK A-500S
http://www.thomann.de/de/cakewalk_a500s.htm

M-AUDIO OXYGEN 49 (3RD GEN
http://www.thomann.de/de/maudio_oxygen_49_3rd_gen.htm

CME U-Key
http://www.okmusic.de/product_info....egrierter-64-stimmiger-GM-Klangerzeugung.html

Fame KX 61 HC USB MIDI Keyboard Controller 
http://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/...B-MIDI-Keyboard-Controller/art-SYN0003047-000

Fame Tweak 49 USB MIDI Keyboard Controller 
http://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/Synthesizer/-/art-SYN0003694-000

Miditech Midicontrol Pro 49 49 Tasten Masterkeyboard 
http://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/...2-000;sid=TB5WiQ7FAkZViUP0oU_cbQAGhqrsvJDQ6G0

CME U-Key weiss USB Masterkeyboard 
http://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR/...-000R;sid=TB5WiQ7FAkZViUP0oU_cbQAGhqrsvJDQ6G0

BEHRINGER U-CONTROL UMX 490
http://www.thomann.de/de/behringer_ucontrol_umx_490.htm?sid=00966932de1aa9587f4899b6c03fc040

Ich schwanke zwischen dem Fame Tweak und dem M-Audio, was meint ihr?


----------



## bokay (7. Februar 2011)

Ich kenne keines der angegebenen, aber die halbgewichteten Tasten des Fame sprechen dafür. Auch wenn ich bei dem Preis skeptisch bin.


----------



## Slizzzer (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo!
Um Drums einzuspielen, würde ich auf jeden Fall eines mit Triggerpads empfehlen.
Das Fame hat ja solche. Mit den normalen Tasten Drums einzuspielen ist nicht gerade ne Freude. Zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Vom Spielgefühl her ist natürlich die Frage, ob du vom Klavier her kommst, oder vom "einfachen" Keyboard. 
Probier doch einfach eins aus. Wenn es nicht gefällt, kannst es ja immer noch zurück geben.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## SananniC (9. Februar 2011)

Hi ,
Nutze das Fame um Melodien einzuspielen, würde dir aber empfehlen über MIDI zu gehn, über USB zickt das teil gern mal rum gerade wenn man an andren USB ports noch ne Maus/Festplatte hängen hat


----------

